# Vinyl coated closed cell foam boat seats



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Well today as I tilled the fields of my 1/4 acre suburban lot, I daydreamed about boats. Specifically I thought about the seat on the Chittum skiff. It's not your typical seat. As some of you more lucky folk know (owners), the seat is not sewn vinyl with a zipper and cheap uphostry foam innards! It is the good stuff, high density foam COATED with liquid applied vinyl. No freaking zipper to turn powder white and break! So I looked up the company that makes these seat. It's a company out of Texas named C-cushions. They also do public direct custom work for those of you not diy inclined. It goes for about $38 a sq. ft

being that I'm a bit more diy inclined, I want to make one. My thought is to use minicell foam. This is the same foam used to make hi-end kayak seats. Usually they use um bare or adhere a layer of nylon to it. My thought is to use sprayable rustolum vinyl in a can. This is the same stuff people use to rebuild existing vinyl boat seats. Any thoughs or suggestions?



Material sources and useful instructions:

The foam:
http://www.oneoceankayaks.com/cgi-bin/web_store/web_store.cgi

I'll have to look into this too for a foam alternative:
http://www.joann.com/airtex-foam-chairpads-1-high-density/prd23481/

The vinyl:

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=117


Useful info:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b6x5M6Z-QM


http://www.oneoceankayaks.com/Wshophtm/Shop18.htm

Now I will admit, I'm NOT sure about the spray vinyl just yet. I may do some experimentation first. If it doesn't go well.....then I may give up the diy effort and give C-cushion a call....


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Very interesting. I'm pretty sure the acetone (40%) in the Rustoleum will not be that much of a problem on the polyethylene closed cell, but I've never tried.

Keep us updated on the experiment.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is the same type of seat as used on some golf carts. They are real nice until they crack and then they just hold the water inside.

Not trying to to be a buzz killer oyster but that is an expensive option where you may not get the longevity you are hoping for.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been using C-Cushions for many years and they're hard to beat.  No... they're not the same as golf cart cushions...
You'll also find them on some of the newer Dolphin skiffs.  I don't think you could do better with a DIY process but that you'll have to find out yourself.  C-Cushions also make cushions for cooler tops that are far superior to what you can find anywhere else.  Contact them directly for info.  When they start to look worn you can also send them back for re-coating....

By the way, they used to have a booth at the Miami Beach Boat show every winter -that's how I first learned of them. Don't know if they still do that since I just haven't had the time to attend shows in recent years....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oyster, the foam from joann is what I used on my last boat, still have the cooler with the seat on it and it's held up fine. They sell marine vinyl too. If you go this route sign up for emails from there site, they will send you a 50% off coupon every so often. I used it a few times, the vinyl if fairly cheap, the foam is damn pricey though!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just had a set of C-Cushions made for my Whipray. Saw them on a Chittum and liked how they looked and felt. Contacted the company and sent them a template....took 3 months to get the cushions! I went with the Texas Coating which is their commercial strength cushion...looks and feels great. Pretty cool to have cushions with no open mesh on the bottoms or zippers of any kind....not cheap though $.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I wish the f-970 and f-717 were available to the consumer. Probably expensive, even if they were.

http://www.plastidip.com/foam_plastics.php

http://www.plastidip.com/docs/F-970%20FR%20Softouch%20PU%20TB%2093%20OEM.pdf

http://www.plastidip.com/docs/F-717%20F-719%20TB%2015%20OEM.pdf


----------

